# Korean Funnel-web spider(Paracoelotes spinivulva)



## Korean Spider (Mar 26, 2009)

-Korean Funnel-web spider.
(Paracoelotes spinivulva)












-huntng cricket.







-This is cage that Funnel-web spider housing.

Korean Funnel-web spider is very common spider in Korea.

Sydney Funnel-web spider have deadly toxin, Korean Funnel-web spider's toxin isn't fatal.

It is very easy to feeding Korean Funnel-web spider. A proper size cup will be used spider's cage.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,
nice specimen, looks similar to our native Coleotes and Eurocoleotes 

Btw.: Paracoleotes is now Pireneitega (Amaurobiidae).

When comparing it to Atrax, it would be recommended to point out that your specimen and Atrax belong to different infraorders...


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool looking spider and nice pics.

David


----------



## Godzirra (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh wow, it's so dark!!!! And so out of whack looking, thank you for sharing - hope you share more Korean bugs with us.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 29, 2009)

nice to see a korean here! i found those things when i was young back home.
btw, is the criket WC or just black cricket?


----------

